# Reaction to going on walk



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So it has been really hot here and we have been busy getting our yard ready for grass. Chloe has notbeen on a walk in a few days. Last night when we got her leash and harness out to go for a walk she got overly excited.:joy::joy:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is cute. Almost beside herself with joy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a happy girl....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the enthusiasm.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

So happy! :grin2:


----------

